# Karagold



## lcrshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

My husband and are looking into adopting our first Golden. We live in Tampa, FL and are willing to travel to find the right breeder but would prefer to stay within Florida. We have heard good things about Karagold and wondered if anyone had heard anything about Karagold puppies? What other breeders would you recommend in the area?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lcrshaw said:


> My husband and are looking into adopting our first Golden. We live in Tampa, FL and are willing to travel to find the right breeder but would prefer to stay within Florida. We have heard good things about Karagold and wondered if anyone had heard anything about Karagold puppies? What other breeders would you recommend in the area?


 
I love the Karagold dogs. They have a fine breeding program and lovely dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-there are many Karagold dogs that I admire and would give my eye teeth to own!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I agree-there are many Karagold dogs that I admire and would give my eye teeth to own!


My Zoom bred to Kruz'r produced 3 champions out of a litter of 5. They are beautiful and possess the most exemplary temperaments. I loved LOVED his mother...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell Karen I say HI! She's a trip.


----------



## lcrshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you know how much breeders in Florida generally charge for companion puppies? I have heard ~$1500 but I didn't know if a breeder like Karagold would typically charge more because the puppies are in higher demand or the breeder is very reputable. Everything I have researched says there is a fine line between paying enough to ensure that you are buying from a quality breeder and not paying more than necessary.

Thank you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure I can help you with your answer but I just did an extensive search for a golden pup. The median price range I found was $1000 - $1500. Yes I could find more higher but not too many breeders were much higher, maybe just a couple hundred. 

I think paying in that range is what one needs to expect to do HOWEVER that does not mean it is a reputable breeder. Karagold is getting some great comments here but if you look elsewhere one needs to be careful. 

Ann


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

lcrshaw said:


> Do you know how much breeders in Florida generally charge for companion puppies? I have heard ~$1500 but I didn't know if a breeder like Karagold would typically charge more because the puppies are in higher demand or the breeder is very reputable. Everything I have researched says there is a fine line between paying enough to ensure that you are buying from a quality breeder and not paying more than necessary.
> 
> Thank you!


I live in South Florida, and I would say that you have been given accurate information, for the most part--that $1500 is a typical price for a companion pup from an active hobby breeder here in our state. For that price, expect all GRCA recommended clearances--hip, eyes, elbows and heart. For that price, expect the sire to be a champion, or highly titled in the performance area (either obedience, agility, or hunting).

Expect to pay closer to $2000 for a companion pup if both the sire and the dam (mother and father) are highly titled. Good luck in your search!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oddly enough, good breeders tend to charge _less_. At least that's what I discovered when I got Gilmour last year.



lcrshaw said:


> Do you know how much breeders in Florida generally charge for companion puppies? I have heard ~$1500 but I didn't know if a breeder like Karagold would typically charge more because the puppies are in higher demand or the breeder is very reputable. Everything I have researched says there is a fine line between paying enough to ensure that you are buying from a quality breeder and not paying more than necessary.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## lcrshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! This is really good information


----------

